# Getting Ripped Diet



## T-Man (Oct 3, 2004)

Looking for comments/suggestions on cutting diet, thanks!

Breakfast

3 Eggs
1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese
2/3 Cup Mixed Veggies

Meal 2

2 Cups Skim Milk
6 Fish Oil Capsules

Lunch

2 Pieces Wheat Bread
1 Can Tuna
2/3 Cup Mixed Veggies
1 Serving Peanuts

Pre-Workout

1/2 Cup Oatmeal
1 Cup Skim Milk
1 Serving Whey

Post-Workout

2 Servings Gatorade Powder
1.5 Servings Whey

Post-Workout Meal

1/2 Cup Rice
1 Can Tuna

Total Calories- 2250
Protein- 218g
Carbs-228g
Fat- 51g

41% Protein
37% Carb
22% Fat


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2004)

it's not that bad, but I recommend that you read thru this thread first: http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

but general comments protein is a bit low, fat is a bit high (IMO Jodi ) that is just going by your macros, overall too much milk for cutting, fish oil should not be all at once, spread it thru-out a few meals, too much tuna I suggest adding another protein source like chicken breast.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 3, 2004)

It would also help to include your stats and workout schedule.


----------



## tjwes (Oct 3, 2004)

Meal-1
10 egg whites scrambled in Pam
1/2 cup of oatmeal (no milk)
water

Meal-2
1 can water packed tuna
salad (fat-free,low-sugar dressing)
1 med. baked potato
water

Meal-3
8oz. skinless chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
1 cup fibrous vegetables
water

Meal-4
1 can tuna
salad(same as above)
water

Meal-5
6oz. lean steak
water

Meal-6
8oz. chicken
water

Throw in a whey shake in waterpost-workout and you`re good to go.

This is a typical lo-carb day, and I advocate eating low carbs over 3 days ,followed by 2 slightly higher carb days, and repeated throughout the diet, tweaking things if and when necessary.

This is just a one day representative of the diet as you can eat more carbs, and different carb  and protein sources.

Eat approximately every 3 hours, and drink copious amounts of water throughout the day.

Up to a gallon or more per day.

Personally,I would drop all dairy,bread,and fruit,as they will hinder your efforts.

Just my 2 cents,good luck !!


----------



## T-Man (Oct 4, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> It would also help to include your stats and workout schedule.



Thanks so far for the help guys! Anyway, I am 5' 11" and weigh about 177lbs with 11-12% bf. As far as my workout, I probally will be doing ABBH by Chad Watterbury.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

T-Man said:
			
		

> Looking for comments/suggestions on cutting diet, thanks!
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...



You need to ditch that skim milk while cutting.  See the rest of my comments above.


----------

